# HELP!!!!! Car seat covers



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok, so I got a complete set of car seat covers.....got the front ones on, no problem. To install the rear, I need to remove the back bench seat and backrest. Tried watching YouTube videos, and still can't figure it out. Do anyone know how to remove these pieces in a Toyota Yaris?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

There you go...
http://automotorpad.com/toyota/389462-toyota-yaris-rear-seat-removal.html
Good luck.


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Maybe it's just me........but still having problems installing car seat covers. Any idea where I could go to get it done by a professional. A car detailing place? A seat cover place will probably just try to sell me an expensive set that I'm not willing to buy just for uber.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Try a Stereo installation place.
They have to rip out the Seats and some Interior all the Time to install their equipment.

Go to a place that has Asians working, (nothing racial) they know the Cars and the interior the best.
If you are close to Paramount or Downey, check out Yelp for some good Installers.
If you are nice to them, I don't think they would even charge you.
Good Luck!


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Renee515 said:


> Ok, so I got a complete set of car seat covers.....got the front ones on, no problem. To install the rear, I need to remove the back bench seat and backrest. Tried watching YouTube videos, and still can't figure it out. Do anyone know how to remove these pieces in a Toyota Yaris?


Some pics, wich brand, cost?, quality please, thanks


----------

